# Ontario new guy



## Chicken lights (Dec 15, 2018)

Hello! 

I currently drive long haul truck. I was working around the shop today, and had some questions on a project


----------



## TOBARApprentice (Dec 15, 2018)

Chicken lights said:


> Hello!
> 
> I currently drive long haul truck. I was working around the shop today, and had some questions on a project



“Shoot the puck”.......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Janger (Dec 16, 2018)

Ontario! You should be able to find a big mill for a decent price out there.


----------

